# Need an invert freak for a tv series!



## tokoloshe (Aug 3, 2010)

Calling all invert freaks out there!

I'm looking for an interesting invertebrate nerd/keeper for a major television series...

You must have character and look different. If you know of someone or think you fit the role send me an email with your photo and tell me about yourself!

This will be a series on a major network and you will be the co-host. 

Must be in California!

somuchoffamous@gmail.com


----------



## Versi*JP*Color (Aug 3, 2010)

tokoloshe said:


> Calling all invert freaks out there!
> 
> I'm looking for an interesting invertebrate nerd/keeper for a major television series...
> 
> ...


Most people on here are invert freaks,edit all people here are.


----------



## Julia (Aug 3, 2010)

The part about "looking different" worries me.  Why do I get the feeling that this is one of those shows that will be centered around the "invert freak" getting dumped on about the hobby and how freakish they are?


----------



## tokoloshe (Aug 3, 2010)

actually.... they will be the star in a good way...this is not a one off. I am a freak myself... making the rest of us freaks look good!

Not everyone is made to be in front of the camera though.


----------



## BrettG (Aug 3, 2010)

Yep,sounds like they are looking for someone that LOOKS like a freak,so they can make all of us seem that way.I have done a TV series before(speed channel),I know how these people work,lol


----------



## Tindalos (Aug 3, 2010)

more details of this show please?
and what do you mean by different please elaborate


----------



## flamesbane (Aug 3, 2010)

tokoloshe said:


> Calling all invert freaks out there!
> 
> I'm looking for an interesting invertebrate nerd/keeper for a major television series...
> 
> ...


Fixed......


----------



## tokoloshe (Aug 3, 2010)

To clear this up for everyone!!!

This is not to make anyone look bad in any way!!! The person selected will be shown as smart educated person, showing how awesome bugs are.

By "different".... it is what ever you take it as. Pretty girl bug keeper, face tattooed spider nerd, or you look like david hasselhoff... its what ever you take it as... i don't care. 

its all about character! You need to be entertaining...

Drop me an email with your photo and about yourself and i will contact you if you fit the description. California only please!


Emails...as i will not be on here much.

somuchoffamous@gmail.com


----------



## Versi*JP*Color (Aug 3, 2010)

flamesbane said:


> Fixed......


HeHe 

Most people that have inverts,like a lot are considered freaks.
Or do you need people with tattoos in strange places and 30 piercings with a blue tongue.(meaning no offense)

 Do 11 yr olds count;P


----------



## CAK (Aug 3, 2010)

tokoloshe said:


> its all about character! You need to be entertaining...
> 
> 
> 
> somuchoffamous@gmail.com


I totally get this!  Too bad I don't have anything other than a Radio Announcer Voice and a Beer Belly!


----------



## Sleazoid (Aug 3, 2010)

SpyderBoy606 said:


> Do 11 yr olds count;P


I don't think an eleven year old should be sending pictures of themselves to some guys e-mail just because they ask for it. :?


----------



## PhobeToPhile (Aug 3, 2010)

Considering how this hobby is viewed, don't you think showing a "normal", charismatic guy or gal would be different _in and of itself_? Just something to think about, and we would be _very_ grateful indeed to you for doing so.


----------



## malevolentrobot (Aug 3, 2010)

tokoloshe said:


> By "different".... it is what ever you take it as. Pretty girl bug keeper, face tattooed spider nerd, or you look like david hasselhoff... its what ever you take it as... i don't care.
> 
> its all about character! You need to be entertaining...[/email]


this sounds kind of sketchy, lol. 

thankfully i am none of the things listed above, especially the entertaining part ;P


----------



## tokoloshe (Aug 3, 2010)

as i said.... normal can be weird too.... "different" is what ever you make if it...
anyways... I'm out! Look forward to any responses!

Cheers!

PS no 11 year old photos please !  hahaha

Person should be in their early to mid twenties.


----------



## CAK (Aug 3, 2010)

PhobeToPhile said:


> Considering how this hobby is viewed, don't you think showing a "normal", charismatic guy would be different _in and of itself_? Just something to think about, and we would be _very_ grateful indeed to you for doing so.


Agree, but if it is for a TV series...   Normal doesn't sell.  It's unfortunate, but it's true...


----------



## PhobeToPhile (Aug 3, 2010)

Charisma, however, does sell. Note my qualifier. Heck, can we get a professor in here? Regardless, Toko, what we really want is to be represented positively, and not as fringe freaks. It'd be nice to be assured of that. What's the purpose of this show? To educate?


----------



## xhexdx (Aug 3, 2010)

Fly me to California and I'll do it.


----------



## super-pede (Aug 3, 2010)

My 2 cents....your full of crap.You want to make us all look like weirdos that are mentally insane.Because you used the word freak means that you automatically presume that's what we are.Sorry bro I don't buy it.I'll inform my "freak cousin" in california of what you're tying to do.
Why do you want us to look like a freak?Do you want the hobby in general to look like a bunch of freaks who collect inverts?


----------



## Crysta (Aug 3, 2010)

I dont understand why you guys are hitting bad on this guy. He's doing a casting call, leave it at that. 

Theres a reason why he's asking on an actual board of arachnid keepers - because most of us are actually knowlegable then if he where posting on a model board. (not that there arent models interested in arachnids.)

At least he is reaching out to the correct community. This is something I would definatly be interested in but I am studying hehe and not in Cali. And totally not qualified enough. 

Someday my film degree will come in handy. But right now I need my zoology degree too hehe


----------



## ZergFront (Aug 4, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> Fly me to California and I'll do it.


 Man, I'd watch that show! 

 Is Animal Planet running out of ideas? J/K!


----------



## Sleazoid (Aug 4, 2010)

I agree Joe should do it, because if anyone argued with him he would set them straight with such great logic it would leave them dumbfounded.


----------



## harmroelf (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm too sexy for TV,


btw this is fake


----------



## skippy (Aug 4, 2010)

I was on a Magazine cover once in all my glory... That means I'm pretty right? 

I'll do it, I'm in California and everything! We can even have crossovers with kens show when I go visit concord


----------



## Roski (Aug 4, 2010)

skippy said:


> I was on a Magazine cover once in all my glory... That means I'm pretty right?


Depends on the magazine in question.


----------



## skippy (Aug 4, 2010)

It was entitled: "the fish sniffer"

I'll see if I can find a link


----------



## smallara98 (Aug 4, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> Fly me to California and I'll do it.


IMO , I think Joe would be the most perfect guy  And are TWELVE year olds aloud ? Lol


----------



## xhexdx (Aug 4, 2010)

Yes, 12-year-olds are loud.  Too loud...


----------



## smallara98 (Aug 4, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> Yes, 12-year-olds are loud.  Too loud...


How would you know if I were loud ? You would only know if you actually met me .


----------



## Redneck (Aug 4, 2010)

Joe... Dont Florida have 12 year olds?


----------



## Roski (Aug 4, 2010)

smallara98 said:


> How would you know if I were loud ? You would only know if you actually met me .


If we have to meet you to know the answer, why bother asking in the first place? 



smallara98 said:


> And are TWELVE year olds *aloud *?


----------



## xhexdx (Aug 4, 2010)

Nice to see you, Rosie...

Tommy - no, Florida is ATYO (Anti-Twelve-Year-Old), so as you approach your 12th birthday, we ship you out to Lake Stevens, WA.

We let you back in once you hit 13.


----------



## Redneck (Aug 4, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> Nice to see you, Rosie...
> 
> Tommy - no, Florida is ATYO (Anti-Twelve-Year-Old), so as you approach your 12th birthday, we ship you out to Lake Stevens, WA.
> 
> We let you back in once you hit 13.


I am so moving to Florida...


----------



## smallara98 (Aug 4, 2010)

Redneck said:


> I am so moving to Florida...


LOL . I hope Joe realizes im going to Sarasota Florida from the 5th to the 12  Vacation .


----------



## J.huff23 (Aug 4, 2010)

smallara98 said:


> LOL . I hope Joe realizes im going to Sarasota Florida from the 5th to the 12  Vacation .


How could Joe know that? How could anybody on this website even know that?


----------



## Redneck (Aug 4, 2010)

Joe... It looks like you are on your own!  The great state of Texas!


----------



## CAK (Aug 4, 2010)

smallara98 said:


> LOL . I hope Joe realizes im going to Sarasota Florida from the 5th to the 12  Vacation .


yeah yeah yeah...  and you are hanging out with Rupaul, Prince or Paul Rubens or something...


----------



## smallara98 (Aug 4, 2010)

CAK said:


> yeah yeah yeah...  and you are hanging out with Rupaul, Prince or Paul Rubens or something...


What ? I said Edgar Hansen lol


----------



## zonbonzovi (Aug 4, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> Tommy - no, Florida is ATYO (Anti-Twelve-Year-Old), so as you approach your 12th birthday, we ship you out to Lake Stevens, WA.
> 
> We let you back in once you hit 13.


Sure you can't make an exception?  We've reached load limit and 'the man' no longer allows culling.


----------



## xhexdx (Aug 4, 2010)

smallara98 said:


> LOL . I hope Joe realizes im going to Sarasota Florida from the 5th to the 12  Vacation .


Guess who has two thumbs and doesn't live in Sarasota?



zonbonzovi said:


> Sure you can't make an exception?  We've reached load limit and 'the man' no longer allows culling.


I talked to Mr. 'Man' - and got that all fixed up for you.  Culling is back in business.


----------



## CAK (Aug 4, 2010)

smallara98 said:


> What ? I said Edgar Hansen lol


Sorry, guess I wasn't paying that close of attention to you.


----------



## sharpfang (Aug 4, 2010)

*Funny Stuff*



Roski said:


> Depends on the magazine in question.


*Tee-Hee* 



skippy said:


> It was entitled: "the fish sniffer"


:razz: 



smallara98 said:


> How would you know if I were loud ? You would only know if you actually met me .


I can hear you from Cali Mario {I just played SMBros. on DSi}



CAK said:


> yeah yeah yeah...  and you are hanging out with Rupaul, Prince or Paul Rubens or something...


Here is Pee-Wee's Sarasota Vacation Pic :razz:
http://movies.msn.com/celebrities/c...62&photo=30b98e3f-2a7a-4296-b1df-ce211951001a
The Word for today is: "CRACKER" :razz:

Guess the OP did Not like my Pic


----------



## smallara98 (Aug 4, 2010)

sharpfang said:


> *Tee-Hee*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I not Mario anymore lol im Calvin


----------



## xhexdx (Aug 4, 2010)

smallara98 said:


> I not Mario anymore lol im a


There, fixed it for you.


----------



## smallara98 (Aug 4, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> There, fixed it for you.


Not cool .


----------



## sharpfang (Aug 4, 2010)

*Oh Come on...*

That Was pretty Funny 

Isn't it Nice that we can All Joke Around Now  Make a Joke of me Guys :razz:

And Hobbs was a cool Tiger, I miss those Comics  {I just got tackled!}

[YOUTUBE]<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/3H5KWYE7fgo&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/3H5KWYE7fgo&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Redneck (Aug 4, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> There, fixed it for you.





smallara98 said:


> Not cool .


How can you not laugh at that? No sence of humor... Maybe when you get a tad older.. Say 14? 


sharpfang said:


> That Was pretty Funny
> 
> Isn't it Nice that we can All Joke Around Now  Make a Joke of me Guys :razz:
> 
> ...


LoL! That has to be the best video.. Sucks Mario died!


----------



## AphonopelmaTX (Aug 4, 2010)

tokoloshe said:


> Calling all invert freaks out there!
> 
> I'm looking for an interesting invertebrate nerd/keeper for a major television series...
> 
> ...


Wow, this post stinks to high hell of scam.  No respectable production company, talent agency, or casting director, or business in general would use a Gmail account to conduct business.  There's no real name to address, no company name, no business address, no website, no nothing that identifies this person as legitimate.  Do we get a free sample of Viagra if we send you our picture and personality details?  Or perhaps our e-mail addresses sold to spammers for such offers?


----------



## tokoloshe (Aug 5, 2010)

Thanks for the few who sent their interest.... hahaha if the haters only knew! What a shame.. 

Yeah... spam usually responds to posts lmao. Totally fake 

AphonopelmaTX... Perhaps using a gmail account would allow for privacy, and not allow me to get flooded by phone calls etc. But I guess you have never worked for a large production company....

Thanks for your responses people... seems to be many egos on here but a few respectable posters. I at least tried.

Cheers


----------



## smallara98 (Aug 5, 2010)

You sound like a total fake . Im thinking , a manager or some "big" position in the show would sound more proffesional .


----------



## BQC123 (Aug 5, 2010)

I sent all my personal info, bank account and credit card info, my entire families social security numbers, photos ( clothed and not ), and postal money order to show I'm serious. 
I gotta go now. A Nigerian lady just emailed me. I've been chosen to help with her late husbands millions of dollars.

This must be my lucky week!


----------



## xhexdx (Aug 5, 2010)

AphonopelmaTX said:


> Or perhaps our e-mail addresses sold to spammers for such offers?


If this were the case, why would he limit his inquiries to California only?


----------



## Musicwolf (Aug 5, 2010)

BQC123 said:


> I sent all my personal info, bank account and credit card info, my entire families social security numbers, photos ( clothed and not ), and postal money order to show I'm serious.
> I gotta go now. A Nigerian lady just emailed me. I've been chosen to help with her late husbands millions of dollars.
> 
> This must be my lucky week!


 I have some mountain land in Florida, and some ocean front property in Ohio that you may be interested in.


----------



## Arachnopets (Aug 5, 2010)

tokoloshe said:


> Calling all invert freaks out there!
> 
> I'm looking for an interesting invertebrate nerd/keeper for a major television series...
> 
> ...





tokoloshe said:


> Thanks for the few who sent their interest.... hahaha if the haters only knew! What a shame..
> 
> Yeah... spam usually responds to posts lmao. Totally fake
> 
> ...


For the sake of clarity, why not answer some legitimate questions? You say "I'm looking for", but you don't bother to fill us in on who you are or what exactly this is about. If you were truly legit, then why not post your name, the network name and a detailed description of the show? What is the name of the "major television series"? What is the "major network's" name? Who will be the host (since this position is for a co-host)?

Define "interesting". Define "different". It's not at all what we think it means, it is obviously what you or the network is looking for, so clearly you have an idea of what you or they want since you are speaking on their behalf .. ? Just curious, if the network is that big, why must the person be from California only?

You seem to be asking a lot, yet offer nothing concrete in return. How can any of us take you seriously? You are correct that spammers usually don't reply to posts. But trolls definitely do. Maybe it's time to answer those questions now?

Debby


----------



## Skullptor (Aug 6, 2010)

tokoloshe said:


> But I guess you have never worked for a large production company....


I have. And I can tell by the way you are operating here, you don't work for a *large* production company...if one at all.


----------



## Versi*JP*Color (Aug 6, 2010)

sharpfang said:


> That Was pretty Funny
> 
> Isn't it Nice that we can All Joke Around Now  Make a Joke of my :5: Guys
> 
> ...


That's better.


----------



## Versi*JP*Color (Aug 9, 2010)

smallara98 said:


> I've always wanted to be a parrot.;P So jokes on you bub;P .


Dis is how it went in my world;P


----------



## Bill S (Aug 9, 2010)

I've worked with TV crews, both local and foreign.  Every time I've been contacted by one I've been given the name of the person/people I'd be dealing with, the station or company that is doing the production, and some background info on what the intent of the program is.

I didn't see any of that in this thread.  Just "a series on a major network".  I doubt this is the complete fake that some people are claiming - but I also doubt it's a major league production.  It just lacks the class.  My bet is on someone trying to generate a sample of an idea to market.  

As others have suggested, this looks like the focus is more on finding a freak for entertainment value, not something serious and respectable.  There are plenty of resources a decent company could contact for a respectable production.


----------



## cacoseraph (Aug 12, 2010)

i'd be down for finding out more about this

i live in southern california, am pretty freaky by a sizable percentage of standards, and 75% as funny in real life as i appear on the internets =P





oh, and i was actually contacted by what appears to be a very legitimate and real show after someone was kind enough to point them in my direction.  the email was from and included links to very real and official sites.  i can't tell if my email is related to this thread and i'm not going to say anything beyond it is an Animal Planet related contact   i suppose my email could be a scam (though all they want is to meet with me) but it would be a fairly sophisticated tech job to fool me as completely as they did.  possible, of course... but why would someone craft such a sweet scam for what seems like little ol' me beyond personal vendetta. oh. hmm.  =P


----------



## Kirsten (Aug 12, 2010)

cacoseraph said:


> i'd be down for finding out more about this
> 
> i live in southern california, am pretty freaky by a sizable percentage of standards, and 75% as funny in real life as i appear on the internets =P
> 
> ...


Because it _is_ personal;they caught wind of your unprecedented superawesome awesomeness and must *destroy...destroy...destroy*...


----------



## KoriTamashii (Aug 12, 2010)

Sent ya a message


----------



## cacoseraph (Aug 16, 2010)

*ahem*

ha HA ha ha HAAA!


this was absolutely real.  cheers to all you internet dicks (that is a totally approved short name for detective) who were sure it was a troll or whatever

i talked to the OP irl at a meeting in Los Angeles today.  he was a nice and funny man 


i do have to admit, i thought maaaybe i was going to get organ jacked, but NO! it's all good


----------



## Warren Bautista (Aug 16, 2010)

The invert keeping community is screwed.


----------



## Redneck (Aug 16, 2010)

Warren Bautista said:


> The invert keeping community is screwed.


Screw?! Noooooooooooooooooooooo....
*Looks around to see if anyone is still there.. Then walks away with head drooping..*


----------



## ZergFront (Aug 16, 2010)

See ya on the television then! I hope they don't make it a heavy-duty propaganda show. :barf:


----------



## Red Beard (Aug 16, 2010)

tokoloshe said:


> or you look like david hasselhoff...


Damn, I was sure he was talking to me. 

Oh well, good luck!


----------



## GPulchra (Aug 17, 2010)

cacoseraph said:


> *ahem*
> 
> ha HA ha ha HAAA!
> 
> ...


Yeah, yeah. I'll believe it once I see it.


----------



## gumby (Aug 17, 2010)

I vote for Rob I think he would be interesting to watch on a TV show.


----------



## cacoseraph (Aug 19, 2010)

BurntSnow said:


> Yeah, yeah. I'll believe it once I see it.


i just got finished with two days of shooting a promo. i don't care what you believe 

it's not a guaranteed show... but i did get to play with rare animals and amazing tech toys, got a flash watch, and had a blast.  it was real and really fun.  if all else fails, in 6 - 12 months i can probably  post up some of the official pictures the crew took 


oh, and i didn't take a single picture myself... so by "pictures or it didn't happen" maybe it really didn't  


and my brain has processed a lot of venom disco biscuits... so i guess it is theoretically possible i hallucinated the whole thing


----------



## smallara98 (Aug 19, 2010)

SpyderBoy606 said:


> Dis is how it went in my world;P


How old are you ?


----------



## Crysta (Aug 19, 2010)

cacoseraph said:


> i just got finished with two days of shooting a promo. i don't care what you believe
> 
> it's not a guaranteed show... but i did get to play with rare animals and amazing tech toys, got a flash watch, and had a blast.  it was real and really fun.  if all else fails, in 6 - 12 months i can probably  post up some of the official pictures the crew took
> 
> ...


I can't tell if you are being serious or not...so the filming actually happened?


----------



## cacoseraph (Aug 20, 2010)

serious


and i would be surprised if that company ever looks for bug ppl on AB again... so cheers for that 

of course, i guess i should thank you all, cuz now they are "stuck" with me =P




here is a little clue for some of the ppl who made just awesome contributions to this thread: there are only going to be more shows about bugs.  be it real television shows, high production value webcasts, etc... there are going to be ppl looking to make bug shows.  if you want a chance to get in on the action maybe instead of driving the industry ppl away you should try to make them welcome?


----------



## Crysta (Aug 20, 2010)

Awesome I hope you do great things on TV! 

I tried to defend the lil dude 



> I dont understand why you guys are hitting bad on this guy. He's doing a casting call, leave it at that.
> 
> Theres a reason why he's asking on an actual board of arachnid keepers - because most of us are actually knowlegable then if he where posting on a model board. (not that there arent models interested in arachnids.)
> 
> ...


----------



## xhexdx (Aug 20, 2010)

cacoseraph said:


> if you want a chance to get in on the action maybe instead of driving the industry ppl away you should try to make them welcome?


For the record:



xhexdx said:


> Fly me to California and I'll do it.


I would have done it in a heartbeat - I'm just on the wrong side of the country.

Find out if they want two co-hosts, and talk them into buying the ticket, and I'll do the job with you for free.


----------



## GPulchra (Aug 20, 2010)

I could have done this, but I'm still an arachnon00b, and I'm not even old enough to have a part-time job.


----------



## cacoseraph (Aug 20, 2010)

oh, not everyone had jerkish posts, for sure.  but enough did that the OP is probably not coming back.


----------



## Redneck (Aug 20, 2010)

I think everyone was lurking to catch them a troll..  I think when one person says troll.. Everyone else is like... Oh the troll wagon lets get on... Yaaay! :clap:


----------



## GPulchra (Aug 20, 2010)

Redneck said:


> I think everyone was lurking to catch them a troll..  I think when one person says troll.. Everyone else is like... Oh the troll wagon lets get on... Yaaay! :clap:


STOP THE WAGON, STOP THE WAGON! *jumps off* Hey RN, need a ride? Troll wagon's almost full.
I just think there are so many scams nowadays, people don't believe someone like the OP with such subtlety. Maybe he just made the ad in a pinch. We'll never know.


----------



## Redneck (Aug 20, 2010)

BurntSnow said:


> STOP THE WAGON, STOP THE WAGON! *jumps off* Hey RN, need a ride? Troll wagon's almost full.
> I just think there are so many scams nowadays, people don't believe someone like the OP with such subtlety. Maybe he just made the ad in a pinch. We'll never know.


Nah.. I will walk.. Im not in a rush to find a troll..  Y'all continue the search for your little green people..  (Wait.. Are trolls green?)


----------



## sharpfang (Aug 20, 2010)

*Stage Coach Robbery - Wild West Style*



Redneck said:


> I think everyone was lurking to catch them a troll..  I think when one person says troll.. Everyone else is like... Oh the troll wagon lets get on... Yaaay! :clap:


Think how much Money that those toll-charging Trolls have on'em - Let's get'em!  I pity the Troll who charges me a Toll.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LzUmA1bewLg


----------

